# I want to learn more about my cream with liver points



## Liafast

It is my understanding cream is the dilute of apricot which is the dilute of red. When you have a cream with liver points that usually means there is brown in the pedigree. That is why you usually don't want to breed brown with anything but black. This is a very cool website that talks about color breeding. The parents may or may not of been brown but I think there was brown in the close bloodlines.

COLOR BREEDING IN POODLES


----------



## bellalisa

Thank you for the link- I found this!

DO NOT breed BROWN, CAFE AU LAIT, or SILVER BEIGE (Brown shades) to the following colors: RED, APRICOT, CREAM, or WHITE. Mixing of these colors will cause incorrect pigment on the points since the brown shades have liver colored points and Red, Apricot, Cream, and White should all have jet black point

Im sure he was from a backyard breeder- Ive had this theory that they were trying to breed for apricot, because they are popular, so they bred cream to brown or something like that ...or else they were trying to breed apricots and poor Andy was cream so they dumped him! If he came from a puppy mill or a backyard breeder, no one looked for him when he was stray. Also He was with another cream dog who was 1/2 poodle and 1/2 another breed. She also had liver points and was cream. Possibly a bichon poo Or a Shipoo. Seems like they had the same parent.


----------



## outwest

Personally, I see nothing wrong visually with a brown nosed cream- I think it is pretty. As mentioned, You can get a brown nosed cream if there is any brown in the pedigree at all. You can get a brown nosed cream and a black nosed cream from two black parents in the same litter. Some breeders will discount a brown pointed cream as it is considered a major fault, but lets get real- it's just a nose color.


----------



## Ms Stella

Here is another link to color genetics

Dog Coat Colour Genetics


----------



## MaryLynn

I was doing some similar research recently because my silver and white seems to have a beige/brown sheen to him in his silver, and the above links/information was in line with what I read. 

Your dog sounds adorable!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Cream, white, red, and apricot are all on the same spectrum. Genetically, your dog would be identified as
bbee. bbee is a red, apricot, cream, or white with brown pigment. A brown spectrum poodle is genetically identified as bbEE or bbEe.

Just enjoy your rescue baby!


----------



## bellalisa

Thank you, I do love him to bits - he is very submissive and docile, almost floppy you can put him in any position, hold him upside down and he stays. he sleeps under the covers with me with his head in the crook of my arm and his fluffy head air on my chin- I can only get to sleep like this!


this is when I first got him - he was a mess and then at times he can look decent a tad bit poodley regal


----------

